# English Setters



## 1976mt250e (Jan 4, 2006)

I have 2 English Setters that I am looking for homes for. 1 female, 10 years old, excellent hunter, very calm, does well with children - cannot be around cats. 1 male, 5 years old, excellent hunter, well trained and experienced, good with children, but very very active and high energy - has had hip problems. I hate to part with them, but due to a recent move/transfer, I am no longer able to provide the environment these dogs need. I am over in Slippery Rock, PA, but travel to the Akron area on a regular basis.


----------

